
Cryptography: Or the History, Principles, and Practice of Cipher-Writing (1898) - Petiver
https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/cryptography-or-the-history-principles-and-practice-of-cipher-writing-1898/
======
B1FF_PSUVM
> Though they aren’t strictly ciphers, Hulme does have a lot time for
> “concealing text”. He finds that letters written with the juice of oranges
> and onions “or almost any sharp things” can be made to appear by the warmth
> of a fire.

Strictly/archaically, they too are ciphers - a message that appears to be
nothing ...

""" Cipher: [...] 2\. dated a zero; a figure 0. synonyms: zero, nought, nil,
0; archaic naught "a row of ciphers" """

The modern cipher is obviously there, linking the communicants, and the old
sense of hidden communication has been pushed off to steganography.

~~~
tensor_rank_0
I believe that cryptologists use the word "cipher" to refer to a character-
substitution type of code.

